# Weird dog behavior!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I have three Brits. One 7 yr. old I wouldn't take $10000 for since she is a first rate field dog and totally obedient at home and in the field. The other two are 2 yr olds and they are the source of my frustration. The older dog hunts fine in the fields, and tends to run a little too big in the woods but getting better each year. The other two hunt behind my heels in public area fields and hunt like champions if we walk from a field into a wooded area. It's like a switch goes off and they become fantastic hunters(in a wooded area). My wife says it's because they are little Robo-dogs in our large, well-treed yard with their invisible fence collars on all day(the older dog stays in the yard so we don't have her wear one). Has anyone ever experienced this type behavior with inv. fence collars.(I use radio collars on all three while hunting (but seldom have to use them) but they probably probably equate these to the IF collars.)


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Man that's gonna be a tough one to figure out. I can't really help. However, my Lab works alot closer to me in high grasses than he does in open woods. I wouldn't think it would be the I.F. if they are willing to leave your side in timber. Unless some how that reminds them of your yard. I'm kinda surprised they haven't followed your older dogs lead. Anyway good luck.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

try doing some training in the open fields with planted birds, should break them of it real quick..

you could plant the first bird in the wood line, and move progressively farther out, or plant the birds in the field and let them watch you plant it. release them, if the dogs wont range, stand still until they get bored


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

This is the first time I've used the IF and collars in the yard. I have never had a young dog(let alone two in this case), act like this in the field. I actually kick them in the chops with my heels while walking thru fields. They hunt normally(in front of me) in the woods and have found, and pointed birds in blowdowns or clumps of briars. I will continue to take them out numerous times yet this year and maybe they will get their acts together.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

After several more runs on the Public Areas, though most of the time has been spent in the "fringes", they are starting to hunt "like big girls should" in most all types of areas. Thansgiving will be a longer hunt so I am hoping they are up to par.
ps-FREE GSP in the marketplace right now!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

littleking said:


> stand still until they get bored


Excellent advice!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I actually tried that once on the second time out. On dog laid down and took a nap, the other sat down and looked up at me as if to say "what
do we do next"?? I should have been taking them out to run on the dog training area but too many honey-do's! I never expected this to happen. As mentioned, they seem to be catching on more now. Going in the morning-the States putting 120 birds out, we should find a couple.


----------

